

Ask HN:  What would you think of no-IP pharma? - dnautics

What would you guys think about a potential pharmaceutical agent released with explicit anti-IP protections?  I.E. that no pharma company would be able to exercise patenting rights on its use.  I'm in a position to influence this to happen, obviously I think this is a good idea.  Pros?  Cons?  Do any copyleft/no-ip folks know if this has been tried before?  A cursory search says no, which doesn't suprise me considering how enthralled to the system many of my colleagues are.
======
Daniel_Newby
It costs $1M+ for a basic obviously-no-safety-risks safety approval. A large
market blockbuster drug can easily cost $100M to approve.

So no IP = drug vanishes without a trace. Unless you can get charitable
funding for approval, like the Gates Foundation is doing for things like
malaria.

~~~
dnautics
it's cheaper for anti-cancer drugs. Generic drug companies make way more than
$100M in profits.

